# Thetford forest adders



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I am not asking for a site, but a hint on where they may be found I would like.
I remember somebody saying they are found on ___ facing banks.
I'm not going to touch them, or go very near, but would like to see them... Especially since I've been going there all the time since I was a child...I am going there this weekend hiring out some bikes with a mate.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I normally see them in santon downham in the forest near the river


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Try going to south west cornwall instead, all over the place!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Finding them on 'south-facing' banks in my experience only seems to be key when they are emerging from hibernation. Me and Tom Charlton recently went over to a 100% guarantee 'find yourself an adder site' in Gloucestershire - they sit on the banks all day long, everyday in late Feb-March - we found none!

They scatter, so just look everywhere....

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you:2thumb:


----------

